

Why the most important innovations are often those that appear to be fatally flawed - muriithi
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080201/how-hard-could-it-be-inspired-misfires.html?partner=fogcreek

======
edw519
“If at first, the idea is not absurd, then there is no hope for it”

\- Albert Einstein

